# Gran Canaria, Kanaren



## bernd (1. Februar 2003)

In der zweiten Februarhälfte fliege ich nach Gran Canaria. 
Weiß jemand etwas über Angelmöglichkeiten ohne Big Game?

Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit auf Schwarzbarsche zu angeln?
Es gibt ja jede Menge Stauseen im Inland, aber ich habe noch keine
Infos finden können.

Küstenangeln? Material?


----------



## C.K. (1. Februar 2003)

Leider kann ich Dir nicht helfen. Big Game ist eigendlich das was da angeboten wird. War das letzte mal vor 4 Jahren da und da lagen zwei Kutter fürs Meeresangeln in Puerto de Mogan.


----------



## thymallus (1. Februar 2003)

hallo,

du kannst auf den Kanaren in fast allen Fischereihäfen 
klasse auf Rochen angeln-sofern kein Angelverbot.War gerade
da und habe reichlich Fische von über 20 kg gefangen und
viele verloren.Wenn Du willst, kannst Du mir eine mail an info@angelplatz.de mit Deiner tel.nr. schicken, oder mich unter der dort angegebenen Tel.nr. am Montag anrufen.
Ist zuviel Info, wie Du das machen solltest und was Du brauchst, um es hier aufzuschreiben-macht auf jeden Fall irren Spaß. die gehen ab wie harry.

gruß
thymallus   :m  #a


----------



## Bellyboatangler (1. Februar 2003)

War vor paar Jahren auf Gran Canaria. In Maspaloma kannst von der Mole hervorragend Meeräschen(kleine Art) mit Brot fangen.Wasserkugel reicht. Sehr kleine Haken benutzen. Am besten Köderfischhaken(Größe 10-18)! Entweder angelst dann auf Maräne und Rochen von der Mole oder bratest deine Meeräschen vor Ort. Für die Maränen brauchst Du mindestens eine Rute mit Wurfgewicht 80-100g. Entweder mit Grundblei angeln oder mit schweren Makrelenposen(Bis 200g)Tragkraft Fischstücke und Garnelenstücke anbieten. Von kleinen Baracudas bis kleinen Haien ist alles dabei! Habe meine Fische entweder zurückgesetzt bzw. verschenkt an Einheimische! In den Begirgsseen habe ich nie geangelt! Kann dazu keine Ifos liefern.

Die Big Game Touren von Porto de Mogan kann ich nicht empfehlen. Ist ne Art Butterfahrt für damals ca. 100 DM plus Leihgerät! Bist dann teilweise mit 6-8 leute beim Angeln. gerät taugt nix!!!


----------



## Fishbuster (7. Februar 2003)

*Gran Canaria-Schwarzbarsche*

Bernd du gefällst mir! Big Game auf GC ist meistens Nepp und macht deshalb für richtige Angler keinen Spaß. Außerdem
ist mit Big Game im Februar auf GC nix. Deine Lust auf die schönen kampfstarken Schwarzbarsche in den Stauseen, da gibt es auch richtig große dicke fette Karpfen zu fangen,
kann ich verstehen. Ich habe da selbstverständlich auch schon gefischt und viele schöne Sachen gefangen. Außerdem
ist die Fahrt durch die Berge, zu den Seen, wunderschön.
Sieht aus wie im Gran Cannon fischen. Ich kann dir helfen, weil, ich kenne den echten Kenner dieser Stauseen und ist auch Sportfischer. Heißt auch Bernd (B.Forthmann)wohnt in
Puerto Rico-GC und hat diese Telf.Nr.:0034-670 833384,der wird als Guide mit dir zum Fischen in die Berge fahren. Bestelle Grüße vom Fishbuster und wirst gut bedient. Petri Heil


----------



## Catcher_07 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gran Canaria, Kanaren*

Hallo
Ich mache ende Juni auf La Palma Urlaub und möchte auch angeln. Vom Hafen aus und vielleicht auch Big Game. Weiß jemand was ich für Ausrüstung mitnehmen soll, denn ich würde gerne auf größere Fischchen wie Rochen, Hai... falls überhaupt möglich, angeln. Weiß jemand ob im Hafen abends oder nachts was geht und was für Fische kann ich erwarten?

_"du kannst auf den Kanaren in fast allen Fischereihäfen 
klasse auf Rochen angeln-sofern kein Angelverbot.War gerade
da und habe reichlich Fische von über 20 kg gefangen"

_Kann man dies auch vom Hafen Tazacorte oder sonst einem Hafen auf La Palma sagen?
Welches Boot ist zum Hochseeangeln zu empfehlen, oder würde mich auch ein einheimischer Fischer mit nehmen? Habt ihr da erfahrung?
Schon mal im Vorraus Danke


----------



## hans albers (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gran Canaria, Kanaren*

moin..
ich war mal auf la palma..
allerdings nur mit spartanischem gerät,
mit dem ich ein paar kleine fische am felsen auf wobbler
und pose gefangen' habe,..
ansonsten kann man in tazacorte auch an der mole mit
naturködern angeln,(köder pulpo,sardinen,makrelen,muscheln)
( stahlvorfach benutzen)...
wir sind auch mit einem fischer rausgefahren,
und haben an der handleine schöne rote schnapper
(oder ähnliches)gefangen....

greetz
hans


----------



## hans albers (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gran Canaria, Kanaren*

moin....
habe das hier noch gefunden:

http://www.wrackangeln.de/gran-canaria-angeln.0.html


greetz hans


----------



## Catcher_07 (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gran Canaria, Kanaren*

Hallo hans albers
Kennst du irgendwelche guten Angelstellen außer der Hafen Tazacorte auf La Palma?
Was denkst du was ich für Gerät brauche, wenn ich mit einem einheimischen Fischer mit aufs Meer raus fahre? Ich angle noch nicht lange und habe noch keine großen Erfahrungen in dieser Hinsicht. Angelausrüstung ist reichlich vorhanden aber ich weiß nicht recht was ich alles mitnehmen soll.

Ich weiß nicht so genau was für Ruten und mit welchem Wurfgewicht sinnvoll wären, denn es kann beim Grundangeln (vor allem nachts) alles beißen!

Zur Auswahl stehen:

Spinnrute   2,7m WG 10-40g
Spinnrute   3,0m WG 20-50g
Pilkrute      2,4m WG 50-150g
Wallerrute  3,0m WG 100-300g
Bootsrute   2,1m WG 150-700g

Multirolle und Stationörrollen sind vorhanden
Schnur in etlichen Klassen Monofil bis 22kg, geflochten bis 37kg.

Etliche Kunstköder: Wobbler, Spinner, Blinker, Shad, Twister und "Little Big Game" Trollingköder. Auch Naturködersysteme vorhanden
Haken bis 10/0

Wie hast du damals auf dem Meer die Snapper gefangen?
Wäre super wenn du mir weiterhelfen könntest.
mfg Beni


----------



## hans albers (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gran Canaria, Kanaren*

moin catcher 07..
also ich würd ne spinnrute -50 g wg -2,70 m
mitnehmen
zum twistern/blinkern
und ne grund/surf rute  bis 200 g wg ab 3m(deine wallerrute?)
zum naturköder angeln.
veileicht noch ne tele-pilkrute fürs boot..
(+multi)
du kannst aber auch ohne rute vom boot angeln,
wie gesagt wir haben damals
mit handleine und  birnenblei auf ca. 25m
geangelt, köder:tintenfisch.
es gibt wohl auch trolling-touren auf thune etc.
habe sowas aber nicht mitgemacht.
ich war leider nur in tazacorte und am
chaco arzul an den felsen zum angeln,
über andere häfen weiss ich nichts
(sollte aber auch da klappen)
man kann auch in tazarcorte die leute im hafen ansprechen
die haben immer den ein oder anderen tipp.
in los llanos gibt es auch einen angelladen,
dort kann man auch infos bekommen.

greetz
hans


----------



## Catcher_07 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gran Canaria, Kanaren*

Hallo hans albers
Das  hört sich ja gut an, den ich wohne in los lianos, trifft sich ja gut! In punkto Bootsrute ist meine nicht zu schwer (WG) oder nicht gerade optimal für das Gewässer oder sollte ich mir noch eine andere zulegen? Würd mich interessieren was für Fische du damals mit Wobbler gefangen hast, und wie groß diese waren?
Hattest du einen Angelschein bzw. Genehmigung oder hast du so geangelt?
Gruß Beni


----------



## Catcher_07 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gran Canaria, Kanaren*

Pilkrute WG 150g ist zu klein oder was denkst du?
Die Pilkrute und die Wallerrute ist ne Tele. ist das wegen der Stabilität überhaupt zu empfehlen? Soll ich mir noch ne Steckrute oder Tele. mit einem höheren WG zum Pilken zulegen, und in welcher Länge und WG? Da gibts ja viel Auswahl! Ich muss ja auch ein bisschen auf die Transportlänge achten, fliege ja nach La Palma.
Gruß Beni


----------



## hans albers (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gran Canaria, Kanaren*

hi beni,
von den felsen aus habe ich versucht mit wobblern
und blinkern etwas zu fangen.
ist aber eher mässig im erfolg , und man muss
aufpassen wegen hängern...
(geht im hafen auch, wenn man eine rute auf grund legt
und mit der anderen ein
bisschen blinkert)
gefangen habe ich n kleinen barracuda,
ne grundel un ne art kleiner brassen(rundlich),
(nach ungefähr 5 std.|uhoh
würde  es lieber mit pose und köder probieren,
lohnt sich mehr, denke ich.
also deine ruten sind  doch ausreichend ,
auch wenns bei tele manchmal probleme mit der stabilität gibt.
fall du ne trolling tour mitmachen willst kannst du dir stabileres gerät auch ausleihen.
wegen angelschein.. den kann man offiziell irgendwo beantragen, gab auch mal n link dazu in nem älteren thread,
vielleicht nochmal über die bord suche schauen.
(ich habe danmals ohne schein geangelt)

greetz

lars


----------



## Catcher_07 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gran Canaria, Kanaren*

Hallo Hans
In Punkto Posenangeln, denkst du ich sollte mir einen Paternoster aus mehreren Haken binden? Also Hauptschnur mit mehreren Abzweigen. Und vor allem, was ist deine Erfahrung mit der Hakengröße vom Boot und mit Pose von Land?
Hab hier 2 ruten gefunden.
Welche Rute würdest du fürs Grundangeln mitnehmen?

http://www.yatego.com/angel-discoun...rmoran-bull-fighter-wallerrute-3-20m-100-300g

http://server6.gs-shop.de/200/cgi-b...er=googlebase&PKEY=BEDF&Hauptseite=detail.htm


Die 2 Teilige ist besser aber die Transportlänge ist problematisch.
Was hälst du von der 2. die Sänger Tele 300? Die macht dann bei großen Fischen wahrscheinlich Probleme aber würde, denk ich dochsonst ganz gut funktionieren.

Gruß Beni


----------



## hans albers (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gran Canaria, Kanaren*

moin::
also die daiwa tele sieht doch gut aus.._
ist auch einfacher weg.transport
wegen posenmotage:
ich hab mit ner hechtpose gefischt,
ohne paternoster.. einfach  nur ein haken
mit schrotblei austariert..
gut ist auch ne wasserkugel-montage
mit 1,50 m vorfach und twister/naturköder...
kommt daurauf an von wo du angelst.:
bei brandung /felsen lieber stärkeres vorfach
und grössere haken,
bei windstille und hafen n bisschen feiner.

greetz
hans


----------



## hans albers (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gran Canaria, Kanaren*

ach so... 
habe das hier noch gefunden:

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/content/view/516/389/

echt n schöner bericht mit vielen infos.


Greetz
hans


----------



## Catcher_07 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gran Canaria, Kanaren*

Hallo Hans
Genau den Bericht wollte ich auch gerade hier her verlinken, aber jetzt hast es du schon gemacht auch ok.
Was ist mit der Pilkrute? Gibt es dort Chacen auf sehr große Fänge auf Grund vom Boot aus? Dann sollt ich ne recht stabile haben, was würdest du empfehlen? Darf auch ne Steckrute sein, aber nicht länger als 2,1m wegen der Transportlänge. Und nochmal zu der Hakengröße, im Hafen also eher Größe 4-10 und außerhalb bis 2/0 oder? Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Hängern aus hattest du viele als du auf Grund geangelt hast?

Gruß Beni


----------



## hans albers (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gran Canaria, Kanaren*

..also
ne pilkrute bis  150 g 
+multi mit 18 er geflecht
sollte wohl
fürs bootsangeln reichen...
(solange du nicht vorhast auf die grossen zu schleppen)
einfache  naturködermontage mit einem seiten ausleger,
oder nachläufersystem.
hänger kannst du überall haben,
wegen der vielen felsen (leider) :c
am besten die grundmontage nicht mehr nach dem auswurf
zu viel bewegen , sondern liegenlassen bis ein biss kommt
im hafen gibts auch so ne art fahr-rinne, 
da ist die gefahr
von hängern kleiner..
ach so und nicht vergessen:
stahlvorfach benutzen, sonst kannst du den ein oder andern 
fisch verlieren.

greetz

hans


----------



## Catcher_07 (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gran Canaria, Kanaren*

Hallo
Kann ich mit einer Pilkrute von 2,1m Länge und 250g WG, wenn man vorsichtig ist, Fische mit 30-40kg landen? Oder was für ne Rute wäre dafür erforderlich? Denkst du ich sollte ein paar Pilker mitnehmen oder nur mit Naturköder? Wo hattest du deine Köder, also Fischchen oder Tintenfisch her, hast du die im Hafen gekauft oder selbst gefangen? Zur Hakengröße was ist bei dir "größer" oder "feiner"?

Gruß Beni


----------



## Catcher_07 (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gran Canaria, Kanaren*

...Wie wärs damit

http://server4.gs-shop.de/200/cgi-bin/shop.dll?SESSIONID=073807831434533&AnbieterID=941

http://server4.gs-shop.de/200/cgi-bin/shop.dll?SESSIONID=073807831434533&AnbieterID=941

http://server4.gs-shop.de/200/cgi-bin/shop.dll?SESSIONID=073807831434533&AnbieterID=941

gruß Beni


----------



## hans albers (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gran Canaria, Kanaren*

moin::
köderfische+anderes kriegst du in los llanos.:
da ist son grosses fischgeschäft
in der nähe vom einkaufszentrum,
also ich würd dir das naturköder angeln vom boot empfehlen,
dafür reicht deine rute locker mit ner entsprechenden rolle
mit pilken weiss ich nicht , aber n versuch wärs velleicht auch wert.:
da mal am besten im angelgeschäft in los llanos fragen.
mit big game kenn ich mich nicht aus,..
habe aber gehört,das dort auch touren angeboten werden;
jedoch meistens nichts gefangen wird... |kopfkrat

ansonsten wie schon erwähnt
im hafen nachts auf grund, oder mit der spinne+pose oder wasserkugel am felsen/brandung

greetz
hans


----------



## Catcher_07 (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gran Canaria, Kanaren*

Hi Hans
Mal noch ne Frage zum Hafen Tazacorte.
Wo hast du da geangelt oder wo ist es lohnenswert?
Hab hier mal zur besseren Vorstellung das Bild vom Hafen:

http://www.la-palma-aktuell.de/cc/galerie/stumreich/bilder/st01.jpg

Wie hast du es geschafft bei einem einheimischen Fischer mit raus zu fahren? Oder kennst du jemanden auf der Insel?

Gruß Beni


----------



## hans albers (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gran Canaria, Kanaren*

moin..
ich saß meistens auf der seite gegenüber vom fähr-anleger
(auf dem bild nicht zu sehen) oder bei dem anleger
, wo die kleine boote liegen,
auf der stein-aufschüttung kann man s auch versuchen
aber vorsicht bei nacht mit ausrutschern und glitschigen steinen.
ein bruder von unserer vermieterin hat uns beim fischen mit rausgenommen,
aber man  kann auch leute ansprechen im hafen;
die sind nett und haben meistens einen tip.

 petri heil

hans


----------



## Catcher_07 (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gran Canaria, Kanaren*

Hallo Hans

Vielen Dank für deine Informationen über La Palma, falls dir noch etwas einfallen sollte, das mir nützlich wäre, kannst du es ja noch ins Forum schreiben.:m Ich gehe am 24.06.07  für 1 Woche (leider nur eine Woche) nach los llianos. Wenn ich wieder zuhause bin werde ich vielleicht einen kleinen Bericht darüber schreiben ("Angeln auf La Palma"), je nachdem wie viel und was an den Haken ging.|rolleyes

Gruß Beni


----------



## hans albers (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gran Canaria, Kanaren*

jau ...
n bericht wär schön...

greetz
hans


----------



## Catcher_07 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Gran Canaria, Kanaren*

Hallo

Ich bin nun wieder aus meinem La Palma Urlaub zurück und habe einen kleinen Bericht geschrieben welchen ich beim Thema "Angeln auf La Palma" veröffentlichen werde. aber seht selbst.

Catcher_07


----------

